# TBILISI | Public Transport



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotsiridze, Opened January 11, 1966.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Nadzaladevi, Opened January 11, 1966.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Station Square, Opened January 11, 1966.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Marjanishvili, Opened January 11, 1966.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Rustaveli, Opened January 11, 1966.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Freedom Square, Opened November 6, 1967.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Avlabari , Opened November 6, 1967.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

300 Aragveli, Opened November 6, 1967.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Isani, Opened May 5, 1971.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Samgori, Opened May 5, 1971.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Varketili, Opened November 9, 1985.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Line 2: Saburtalo Line
Station Square 2, Opened November 22, 1979.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Tsereteli, Opened November 22, 1979.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Technical University, Opened November 22, 1979.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Medical University, Opened November 22, 1979.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Delisi, Opened November 22, 1979.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Vazha Pshavela, Opened April 3, 2000.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

State University, On Line 2, will open in 2015-2016.

Line 3 is projected to open after 2015.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

The Population of Tbilisi is 1,152,500. It is the largest city in Georgia.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From News Georgia:



> http://newsgeorgia.ru/economy/20140402/216486571.html
> Link in Russian, translation by Dmitriy Lysenko (*dimlys1994*)
> 
> *Tender is soon to be called for new Tbilisi Metro station*
> ...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

At least one station more!
Does anybody have some fresh pics from Tbilisi Metro?


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ I do, and I will upload them soon. Not happy though that the police in Tbilisi (and also here in Yerevan) don't like tourists taking pictures of the metro. :sleepy:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

But they dont arrest you at once, just tell you not to take pictures, right?
It's annoying, i know. Nevertheless one always can take one or two if the security guys dont look.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Two years are gone since the last news about the first line tramway project in Tbilisi. Is there any update? I hope the project is still going on?


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

metr0p0litain said:


> Two years are gone since the last news about the first line tramway project in Tbilisi. Is there any update? I hope the project is still going on?


Well sadly government changing all the political issues do not let tram project to get the green light, so to say, no one cares right now. hno:


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

Tramwayman said:


> Well sadly government changing all the political issues do not let tram project to get the green light, so to say, no one cares right now. hno:


What would be the approximate cost of a project like this? Would it be justified with functioning metro?


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

What do you mean? We don't have money to build a metro.
This tram line costs approximately 143 Mln Euros, but i do not know what exactly was included there.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

Tramwayman said:


> What do you mean? We don't have money to build a metro.
> This tram line costs approximately 143 Mln Euros, but i do not know what exactly was included there.


Why would you need to build a metro?? You already have one! Not a big one, sure. But then again, Tbilisi is not that big. Metro ridership figures aren't that great.
Of course, it is possible that metro doesn't extend to the residential areas, then extension might be needed. This can by done by extending lines on the surface, as opposed to the underground, which is more expensive.
143 mln seems optimistic, but if it can be done with that price, then it is not that bad.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

mavis_dark said:


> Why would you need to build a metro?? You already have one! Not a big one, sure. But then again, Tbilisi is not that big. Metro ridership figures aren't that great.
> Of course, it is possible that metro doesn't extend to the residential areas, then extension might be needed. This can by done by extending lines on the surface, as opposed to the underground, which is more expensive.
> 143 mln seems optimistic, but if it can be done with that price, then it is not that bad.


I think you did not understad taht we do not have money to built Metro lines, and no space for surface lines.
And by the way that is some ugly thing metro on surface. like monorail and any other thing that stands on bridges in the middle of streets.
Tbilis is not that type of city.
We need tram system that will supplement metro system and the both qoulc be the great solution.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated metro map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

is that blue line really under construction? Or a leftover from the Soviet-era subsidy regime?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> is that blue line really under construction? Or a leftover from the Soviet-era subsidy regime?


No, all contruction sites of Line 3 are on hold because of lack of funds


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Link in Russian, tender is announced for construction of Universiteti station:
http://saroavto2.blogspot.ru/2014/07/blog-post_9090.html

During 45 days, the companies could apply for tender, after that the funders (Georgia's Munitipal Development Fund and Asian Development Bank) will choose prefered bidder. No timeline yet


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*TBILISI | Metro*

The Tbilisi Metro (Georgian: თბილისის მეტროპოლიტენი) is a rapid transit metro system in Tbilisi, Georgia. Opened on 11 December 1966 it became the 4th Metro system in the former Soviet Union. Like most ex-Soviet Metros, most of the stations are very deep and vividly decorated.

The Tbilisi Metro comprises two lines, 27.1 kilometres (16.8 mi) in length, serving 22 stations. In 2012, the Metro transported 93.9 million passengers, a significant increase to the 85.6 million passengers served in 2011. It is operated by the Tbilisi Transport Company, which began operation the same year as the Tbilisi Metro, in 1966.










As of 2012, the system consists of two lines,[1] serving 22 stations,[1] operating on 27.1 kilometres (16.8 mi) of route[1] and 62.5 kilometres (38.8 mi) of track.[1] Of the 22 stations, 20 stations are below ground and two are surface level.[citation needed] Of the subterranean stations, 16 are deep level and 4 shallow.[citation needed] The former comprise 6 pylon stations, 5 column and 5 single vaults (built to the Leningrad Technology). The shallow stations consist of three pillar-trispans and one single vault (Kharkov Technology). Due to Tbilisi's uneven landscape, the Metro, particularly the Gldani-Varketili line, travels above ground in two locations.

In 2005, it was estimated that a total of 105.6 million people used the Metro annually,[4] though the 2012 Metro passenger figure was actually 93.9 million.[2] Carrying them are a fleet of 170 metro vehicles (as of 2012, 117 modernized rail vehicles, and 53 Old type 81–717/714 vehicles),[1] operating from two depots.[1] The train models used are identical to those of other ex-Soviet Metros. Although station platforms are built to accommodate five-carriage trains, currently four- and three-carriage trains are used on Line 1 and Line 2, respectively. The cost per single ride is 50 tetris, however when using the Metromoney Card (a stored value card available for purchase at metro stations) riders can transfer or reenter the system for 90 minutes at no charge.[5] Trains run from 6:00 a.m. until 12:00 a.m., with intervals ranging between 2.5 minutes at peak times to 12 minutes late at night. Trains can run between 60 km/h–90 km/h, though the average trip speed is 33.2 km/h.

History[edit]
Tbilisi (officially known as Tiflis until 1936), capital of Georgia, was always considered to be the fourth most important city of the Soviet Union, particularly of its political position as being the capital of the republic (Georgian SSR). Also the city grew quite rapidly during the nineteenth and twentieth century and apart from being a cultural centre and a political one was also an important transport hub in Transcaucasia and an industrial centre as well. All this amounted to the need of a rapid transit Metro system.

Construction began in 1952. Tbilisi was the only city of the former USSR where the construction of the Metro system started before the total of the residents crossed one million. Having a population over one million was one of the main criteria for building a metro-system in the Soviet cities. On 11 January 1966, the Tbilisi Metro was triumphantly opened becoming the first and only Metro system in Georgia and the fourth one in the former Soviet Union (after Moscow, Saint Petersburg, and Kiev), when the first six stations were opened. Since then, the system has steadily grown to a two line 22 station network.

During the 1990s, most of the Soviet-era station names were changed, although the financial difficulties since the breakup of the Soviet Union hit the Metro particularly hard in its infrastructure, operations and extensions. In the early-mid 1990s the Tbilisi metro was usually not working due to the lack of electricity.[6] Until recently, the Metro had been underfunded and operated in severe difficulties due to poor electrical supply. It had also become infamous for widespread petty crime, like pickpocketing and mugging. In addition, there have been several incidents at metro stations in recent years. On October 9, 1997, a former policeman blew himself up at Didube station. On February 14, 2000, a teenager threw a homemade hand grenade into a metro station, injuring several people. In March 2004, several people were poisoned by an unidentified gas while using the Metro.

However, the crime has reduced as a result of security and administration reforms in the system from 2004 to 2005. Other services have also significantly improved.

Currently, the Tbilisi Metro system is undergoing a major rehabilitation effort, including the reconstruction of the stations as well as modernization of trains and other facilities. The city's 2006 budget allocated 16 million lari for this project. President of Georgia, Mikhail Saakashvili, promised to make the Metro most prestigious public transport and charged Director General of Tbilisi Metro, Zurab Kikalishvili, in late 2005, to bring the metro to European standards by 2007.[7] In subsequent years, however, the upgrade process has slowed significantly and as of July 2010, the Tbilisi metro rail is still far from its target standard.

Future[edit]
The system has also an advanced extension plan, with a third line, amongst other locations, encompass the district of Vake. Forming a typical Soviet triangle with three-line six radii layout intersecting in the city centre. However, most of the construction sites remain frozen, some dating to Soviet times.

In January 2012 construction will start on a frozen extension of the Saburtalo Line from the Vazha-Pshavela station to the new Universiteti station, 80% of work is already done in soviet time, it is financed by the Asian Development Bank. It is expected that the new station will be opened in early 2013.[citation needed]

There are also plans to construct a tram network in Tbilisi.[8]


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

new Georgian Metro-train


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Tbilisi aleady has a public transport thread no need to open a new one only about metro.


----------



## mavis_dark (May 9, 2009)

^^ Agree. Just was going to point that out. It is better when there is one, consolidated thread.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Future station "State University" being built.

Animation.*











*Station entrance portals*



















*Progress as of November 2015*












*Progress as of December 2015*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yesterday Tbilisi Metro had it's 50th Anniversary:cheers:


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Tbilisi Bus Tender

http://www.ebrd.com/work-with-us/procurement/p-pn-160122b.html


Tbilisi Bus Project

Procurement ref:
8152-IFT-47166

Country:
Georgia

Business sector:
Municipal and environmental infrastructure

Project number:
47166

Funding source:
EBRD

Contract type:
Project goods, works and services

Notice type:
Invitation for tenders

Issue date:
22 Jan 2016

Closing date:
09 Mar 2016 at 15:00 (local time)

PROCUREMENT OF 175 FULL LOW FLOOR 12 M CNG BUSES AND RELATED SERVICES

This Invitation for Tenders follows the General Procurement Notice for this project which was published on the EBRD website, Procurement Notices (www.ebrd.com ) on 30 September 2015.

Tbilisi Transport Company, hereinafter referred to as “the Purchaser”, has applied for a loan from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (the Bank) and intends to use part of the proceeds of the loan towards the cost of Tbilisi Bus Project.

The Purchaser now invites sealed tenders from Suppliers for the following contract to be funded from part of the proceeds of the loan:

* Procurement of 175 Full Low floor 12m CNG Buses and related services for Tbilisi Transport Company

Tendering for contracts that are to be financed with the proceeds of a loan from the Bank is open to firms from any country.

To be qualified for the award of a contract, tenderers must satisfy the following minimum criteria:

a) in the case of a tenderer offering to supply goods under the Contract which the tenderer does not manufacture or otherwise produce, the tenderer has been duly authorised by the manufacturer or producer of the goods to supply the goods in the Purchaser’s country in accordance with the requirements of the Tender documents;
b) The tenderer or the manufacturer, if the tenderer is not a manufacturer himself, shall have at least 15 years of experience of manufacturing public transport buses of any model over 16T GVW;
c) The tenderer shall provide accurate information on any current or past litigation or arbitration resulting from contracts completed or under execution by him over the last three years. A consistent history of awards against the tenderer or any partner of a joint venture may result in rejection of its tender.
d) The audited and certified balance sheets for the last three years shall be submitted and must demonstrate the soundness of the applicant's financial position, showing long-term profitability, including profitable result of economic activities in each of the last 3 years. Where necessary, the Purchaser will make inquiries with the applicant's bankers. Balance sheets shall specifically indicate the revenues from new CNG buses.
e) Average annual turnover as prime Supplier (defined as billing for Goods and Services delivered and under delivery) over the last 3 years EUR 100 million equivalent and with not less than EUR 30 million equivalent of these total revenues from the sales of CNG buses in the last year of the above indicated three year period;
f) The tenderer and the manufacturer shall demonstrate that they have access to or have available, liquid assets, unencumbered real assets, lines of credit and other financial means, sufficient to meet the cash flow for a period of three months estimated as not less than EUR20 million equivalent taking into account the tenderer’s commitments for other contracts.
g) The Tenderer or the manufacturer has conducted a successful delivery of at least 600 new public transport buses of any model over 16TGVW over the past three years, including deliveries outside of the tenderer’s and the manufacturer’s country.
h) The tenderer or the manufacturer produced and delivered in total at least 300 buses of any bus model with CNG engine to at least 2 different bus operators during the last 3 years. At least one of such bus operations shall be outside of the tenderer’s or the manufacturer’s country;
i) The tenderer or the manufacturer delivered at least 100 units of a similar model (with the same engine, chassis and gearbox as required in this tender) certified in accordance with the EC Whole Vehicle Type Approval to at least two different operators during the last 3 years. At least one of the bus operations shall be outside of the tenderer’s or the manufacturer’s country.
j) The manufacturing plant to be used for the manufacture of the buses in question – in the event of contract award – must have been used for the manufacture of CNG buses for 36 months and during the last 12 months shall have been used for the manufacture of the same or similar type of buses prior to the date of the tender release.
k) The manufacturer or supplier of the buses, authorised by the manufacturer, has or will have a local maintenance representative in Tbilisi, Georgia offering proven warranty support and post-warranty service or will arrange (prior to delivery of the first buses) a legally binding contract with a third-party maintenance provider in Tbilisi to provide warranty and post-warranty services. Any such third-party service provider’s capability and suitability to perform the needed maintenance services shall be subject to prior verification and approval by the Purchaser prior to contract. The Tenderer or its agent shall have an obligation to sign a 5 year service contract, that the Purchaser may wish to place, to provide non-warranty maintenance services at a cost submitted within this tender. The form and conditions of such maintenance contract shall be agreed between the Purchaser and the Supplier separately, and will fall outside of the scope of this supply contract financed by proceeds of the loan.
l) The tenderer and the manufacturer (plant) must have an independently certified quality management system (to ISO 9001, or its equivalent).
m) The tenderer and the manufacturer (plant) must have an independently certified environmental management system (to ISO 14001, or its equivalent).

Tender documents may be obtained from the office at the address below upon payment of a non-refundable fee of EUR 200 or equivalent in a convertible currency at the exchange rate announced by the National Bank of Georgia on the date of payment. The money should be transferred to:

Beneficiary: Tbilisi Transport Company, LLC
JSC Bank of Georgia
SWIFT: BAGAGE22
ACCOUNT: GE32BG0000000127527201 USD; GE62BG0000000127554500 EUR

Upon receipt of appropriate evidence of payment of the non-refundable fee, the documents will be promptly dispatched by courier, however, no liability can be accepted for loss or late delivery. If requested the documents can also be dispatched electronically after the presentation by the prospective tenderer of appropriate evidence of payment of the non-refundable fee. In the event of discrepancy between electronic and hard copies of the documents, the hard copy shall prevail.

All tenders must be accompanied by a tender security of EUR 700,000 or its equivalent in a convertible currency.

Tenders must be delivered to the office at the address below on or before 15.00 Tbilisi local time on 09 March 2016, at which time they will be opened in the presence of those tenderers’ representatives who choose to attend.

A register of potential tenderers who have purchased the tender documents may be inspected at the address below.

Prospective tenderers may obtain further information from the following office:

Contact name: Mr Mamuka Sikharulidze or Mr Irakli Gurchumelia,
Purchasing entity: Tbilisi Transport Company
Address: #2 Station Square, Tbilisi 0112, Georgia 
Tel: (+995 514) 89 32 32
Email: [email protected]; [email protected]


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Progress


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Winner of Tbilisi Bus Tender is Known*



> *Buses of company MAN will serve to Tbilisi from autumn.*
> 
> _July 1, 2016_
> 
> ...


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*New Modern Wagons will be Added to the Metro*



> June 3, 2016
> 
> *New modern wagons (4 wagons) were added to Tbilisi metro park.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

The Rehabilitation of the Ropeway at Tutle Lake Will be Completed in August



> Dwellers of Tbilisi and the tourists will be able to ascend to Turtle Lake (Kus Tba in Georgian), a recreational zone with a small lake on the top of a hill at the outskirts of the city, by a renovated cable-car from August. The old one was closed since 2009 and the only way to get to the top of the hill was by car, transport or on foot that was extremely hard to do during hot summer days. The restoration works started by Tbilisi City Hall’s initiative. In total 1.1 million Georgian Laris were spent on the project. The renovated cable car will easily take the passengers up the hill from Chavchavadze Avenue just in 5-6 minutes.
> 
> The renovated cable car is expected to reduce road traffic to the lake during the hot summer season, when lots of people escape the hectic city life and look for relaxation. In addition, the main advantage of the new cable car is that it will completely meet the needs of people with disabilities and also equipped with bicycle suspension facilities. The tender concerning about its rehabilitation was announced in last year. As a result, L.T.D”Bagirmsheni” became a winner.
> 
> The original Turtle Lake cable car was built in 1966 and was designed by famous engineer Vakhtang Lejava. The upper station is located at 700 meters above sea level and the distance between the two cable-car stations is around 1140 meters.


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

Tramwayman said:


> *New Modern Wagons will be Added to the Metro*


Now, that's a beautiful train. Was it made in Georgia?


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Anticalaca said:


> Now, that's a beautiful train. Was it made in Georgia?


They are being modernized in Tbilisi.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*700 new bus stops for Georgia’s capital Tbilisi*



> Waiting for a bus in Georgia’s capital city will soon be more comfortable thanks to an initiative to install 700 new bus stops offering shelter, seating and informative displays.
> 
> The modern bus stops will be constructed at existing stops that are currently without shelter or seating areas, said Tbilisi City Hall today while announcing the initiative.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Tbilisi airport gets 24 hour bus service, ticket price 22 US cents*
by DFWATCH STAFF | Jul 5, 2016



> TBILISI, DFWatch–Tbilisi international airport is now serviced all night through by the regular daytime bus line number 37, Tbilisi City Hall informs.
> Before the new schedule on July 4, line 37 had been operating until midnight, like other municipal bus lines in the capital.But now line 37 will have departures every 35 minutes through the night.
> Ticket prices during the all-night schedule will be the same as during the day, which is 50 tetri (22 US cents, 20 euro cents). This is good news for travellers on flights that arrive or depart in the middle of the night who don’t want to spend extra money on a taxi into town.
> Apart from budget prices, travellers may also enjoy roomier 36 seat buses that are a gift to Tbilisi from the city of Istanbul.
> ...


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*How the Tbilisi Metro roling stock is being modernized*


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

„MAN Truck and Bus AG“ wins tender to supply 143 12m CNG Buses for Tbilisi


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Tbilisi to welcome energy efficient buses from September*

_Agenda.ge,12 Jul 2016 - 12:48, Tbilisi,Georgia_



> Georgia’s capital Tbilisi is overhauling and modernising its public bus fleet to reduce vehicle emissions and curbing rising pollution levels caused by old, deteriorating buses.
> 
> From September this year new blue buses will operate in Tbilisi thanks to an agreement signed between one of the leading international providers of commercial vehicles, the Man Truck and Bus AG Company.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

რეკლამებით დაფარავენ  თან რეკლამასაც გააჩნია, ტოტალიზატორების ან სარეცხი საშუალებების


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*"MAN" brand new buses being built in Poznan for Tbilisi*


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Turtle Lake Aerial Tramway is soon to be open.
Aerial tram served citizens from 1965 to 2009 and after 7 years of being out of service, will be put in service this September after 6 month of reconstruction saving the original gondolas and stations.*


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

_*Refurbished Gondolas started test trials on Turtle Lake Aerial Tramway, this gondolas are being produced on Tbilisi Aviation Factory since 1950, capacity 12 persons, in addition gondolas have bike overhang equipment and are adapted for people with disabilities.*_


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Tbilisi Transportation Company (TTC) 2012 - 2013 Statistics (excluding Minibuses)

Click on image to enlarge
*

















*METRO, BUS, FUNICULAR § AERIAL TRAMWAY MAP for 2015 (Click on image to enlarge)*


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

By seeing the rolling stock type, station type, and progress type – I find many similarities between Kolkata and Tbilisi metro. Both are using 3rd rail, both cities has island platforms, and both metro systems are progressing very slowly. Currently it has two lines, Line *1* & *2*. The newest construction has made after long 18 years, but it is only one station of line 2 towards west Tbilisi. Side by side I heard the construction of line *3* has stopped now. All these made by financial crisis. This is very unfortunate. They have already closed the good tram network in favor of metro, but the metro is also not bright. 


I have some questions – 

1) I heard that The Tbilisi metro is known for its widespread petty theft, grenades and occasional Jehovah's Witnesses. Why such incidents occurred? Why there is not proper security in metro stations?

2) On October 9, 1997, a former policeman blew himself up with a home-made bomb at the station. No one was injured, and in order to pacify commuters, free burgers were offered – I heard it from a website. Please write some details. Why such pathetic accident occurred?

3) I heard A new line *3* was under construction from Rustaveli to Vazisubani. What is the current status of this line? When it will be opened for public?

4) In future it was planned to extend line 3 from Rustaveli to Dedube via Politektnikuri. I must say that this extension will be much important because it will create an alternate connection between Rustaveli and Politektnikuri directly, and so there will be no need to changing train Vagzlis Moidani, which will save time of commuters. Side by the direct connection between Politektnikuri and Dedube will create another alternative route between these stations, without needing any train changing between line 1 & 2. So in future Vagzlis Moidani, which is now most crowded, will much be decongested. When the construction of this extension will be started? What will be the technical details, please write something about this.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The Tbilisi tram network once was a very large, more than 100 Kms, and connecting large areas with city centre. Unfortunately, like many countries like Argentina, Brazil, India, Japan etc, and like neighboring countries like Armenia, Azerbaijan, Uzbekistan, the tram network was gradually declined after opening metro network. This is a characteristic of so called 3rd world countries; however Japan still has many tram networks in small towns. Increasing declining, and finally the network closed in 2006. People though metro will cover all troubles, but the metro is still also underfunded. Tram lost passengers due to continuous underinvestment, and negligence of government and transport department. The same thing is happening in my city Kolkata. Although tram is still running here, and the network is still large, but it is larger in map than the actual status, the practical situation is much pessimistic. Number of running trams is decreasing day by day, no platforms on very wide roads for entram-detram easily, no equality of frequency on all routes, some important and profitable routes have closed by the pressure of government and police, no new recruitment as tram driver & conductor, etc. are killing our tram system. I don’t know how many days our tram will serve.

The most unfortunate thing is that there was a plan of reintroduction of tram in Tbilisi, but all has finally cancelled. Tram could act as a feeder service of metro network, simply like many other cities of the world like Algiers, Medellin, Buenos Aires, Pyongyang, Istanbul, Beijing, Shanghai, Shenyang, Tianjin, Athens etc. where the larger metro system is being extended as a feeder tram service. God knows where the transport authority will awake and realize the problem, before it will be too late.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

http://agenda.ge/news/98649/eng

*Tbilisi to welcome 100 new buses in 2018*

Agenda.ge,4 Apr 2018 - 18:10, Tbilisi,Georgia

100 new buses will be added to the public bus fleet in Georgia’s capital city of Tbilisi, announces Tbilisi City Hall.

Furthermore, Tbilisi will soon have a bus restructuring route plan, which will be one of the main documents for the development of public transportation for the capital city.

The French company Systra will develop a bus restructuring route plan, while the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) will offer a grant for it.

Tbilisi Mayor Kakha Kaladze and the EBRD Director for the Caucasus, Moldova and Belarus, Bruno Balvanera have already signed the new grant agreement today in Tbilisi.

As explained by Tbilisi City Hall, Systra will have to present a bus restructuring route plan in about 15 months after signing an agreement.

Systra will offer its solutions for metro, buses and micro-buses in Tbilisi, aim to meet the challenges of the transformation of the city and provide its inhabitants the possibility to move freely.

As of today 530 buses take passengers daily in Tbilisi. As Tbilisi City Hall claims this number of busses is not enough for the city, so Tbilisi City Hall is going to add 700 new buses during the next four years, of which 100 will be introduced this year.

Also, the Tbilisi City Hall is going to add new trains and wagons for Tbilisi Metro.

The total cost of the project is €800,000 of which €500,000 is a European Union grant and the remaining €300,000 will come from Tbilisi City Hall financing.


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

Riding the funicular in Tbilisi, Georgia


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Tbilisi Subway Workers Strike For Second Day Amid Wave Of Antigovernment Protests*"

https://www.rferl.org/a/georgia-tbi...wave-of-antigovernment-protests/29272137.html

crowded buses are replacing the suspended subway service


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

And they said that Tbilisi Metro was unnecesary (the critics of the subway, I mean)


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Metro is already open  The strike lasted for two days, 4 and 5 June.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Assembling 45 meter middle supporting tower for Tbilisi, Mtatsminda renovated monocable gondola *


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Night Buses to Run in Tbilisi on Fridays and Saturdays*

Tbilisi City Hall announced that night buses are to run in the capital from 00:00 to 06:00 on Fridays and Saturdays from September 21.

Tbilisi Mayor Kakha Kaladze said the night buses will operate within the Tbilisi City Hall Night Economy project from metro station Akhmeteli Theater to Varketili metro station. The interval between the buses will be an hour.

The night buses will make stops at the following locations:

Akhmeteli Theatre metro station,

King Tamar Avenue (Goodwill hypermarket),

Crossing of the right bank of the Mtkvari River and Giorgi Saakadze I Exit,

Crossing of Vakhushti Bagrationi and Agladze streets,

Dinamo Arena stadium, Davit Aghmashenebeli Avenue #106,

The First Republican Square,

Freedom Square metro, Nikoloz Baratashvili Street “Konka”,

Europe Square,

7, Vakhtang Gorgasali Street - Sulphur Baths,

Dodashvili Square,

Isani metro station,

Varketili Metro Station. 

The buses will show the sign “Night Bus" and will cost GEL 0.50, as it is during the daytime.

Mayor Kaladze presented the Night Economy concept in April. He says that any economic activity that starts at 8pm and lasts until morning is considered a ‘Night Economy,' and involves various directions, including transport and communications, restaurant and hotel business, culture industry, trade and tourism.

He added that the decision to encourage night capital was made after studying the experience of such big cities as Amsterdam, London, Madrid, Barcelona, Tokyo, Vilnius, Zurich and many others, which generate great income from nightlife activities.

The project is expected to benefit ordinary citizens, tourists, small and medium businesses, large investment units and culture representatives. It also envisages development and promotion not only of the central part of the city, but also the districts, recognizing that all parts of the capital need to be equally attractive to tourists.

By Thea Morrison


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*The Georgian government and Tbilisi City Hall are involved in the development of an above-ground metro system. *

Between 2021-2022, eight new metro stations and a fully renovated Samgori metro station will be gradually put into operation. "About 8 new stations will be built within this project and we will start implementing these projects by the end of 2019. $90 million will be spent on it, of which about $30 million is the cost of the train wagons and the rest of the money will be spent on arranging the infrastructure. The new stations of Tbilisi Metro will be able to serve 200,000 passengers,” Tbilisi Mayor Kakha Kaladze said.


----------



## bloom25 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Tbilisi Mayor Kakha Kaladze visited customer service center of the company Â“ManÂ” in Munich, where design and colors for the busses are selected.*

"Regulation of public transport is a very important direction. By the end of 2019 we are going to completely replace yellow buses park with new, European types of buses. So called Yellow buses represent a problem in ecological terms. Also, movement with these buses is a discomfort for passengers. 90 new buses, which will arrive in Tbilisi within a few months, are not enough. Consequently, we want to introduce about 500-550 buses to the end of 2019, they will be different in size, eight and 12 meters, diesel (euro 6) electric buses with CNG-engine (natural gas)Â” Said Kakha Kaladze.

Tbilisi Mayor inspected the auto park of MAN and called on society for involvement in the selection of buses colors. The combination of green and white was named as supposed color.

The Mayor visited the exhibition hall of MAN and once again called on the public to participate in the selection process of buses colors. Presumably a combination of white and green has been named, and the final decision by the government of the capital will be made along with the society.

"There are presented different types of buses in the exhibition hall. Yesterday we were in the factory, where the buses for us are being assembled. I want city society to take part in the selection process and express their opinions. There is a great choice of colors in the factory and it is very difficult to make a decision. We think that domination of green color will be good. Also, it is possible to combine white, black and green colors. Combination of silver and black is possible as well. It will be good, if Georgian design companies are involved in the selection process as we have a lot of talented people in this direction, "stated Kakha Kaladze.

As concerns the buses, that are planned to be introduced in Tbilisi for next year, will be different in size, eight and 12 meters, diesel (euro 6) electric buses with CNG-engine (natural gas).

"We requested the company representatives to present these colors in a configuration manner, in order to see what they will be like in reality and then we will make a decision. We will prepare the visual part and present several options. By the end of 2019, the capital will have a new bus park. It will not be enough to solve the problem completely, but we also have started taxi system reform, tightened technical inspection and etc. We and our future generations must live in clean ecological environment. I am sure that with a single effort we will be able to do all these, "said Kakha Kaladze.


----------



## zk000 (Sep 11, 2018)

bloom25 said:


> *The Georgian government and Tbilisi City Hall are involved in the development of an above-ground metro system. *
> ...



Is this going to be a separate line, or extension of the existing one?


----------



## Kavim91 (May 30, 2011)

zk000 said:


> Is this going to be a separate line, or extension of the existing one?


Rather seperate Line, but the tracks already exist, as far as I understood the line will use already existing train tracks (upgraded)


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

zk000 said:


> Is this going to be a separate line, or extension of the existing one?





Kavim91 said:


> Rather seperate Line, but the tracks already exist, as far as I understood the line will use already existing train tracks (upgraded)


*For now it is just before elections stupidity.
Just before ellections "ABOVE GROUND METRO" sounds more delicious.*


Only till the end of next year will be done feasibility study.
Only after that we will know what it will be and how.
Above ground Metro (highely unlikely).
LRT -Tramtrain (most probably).

So till the end of 2019.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Metro Station "Gotsiridze" after reconstruction and renovation works.*


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

tyuilad fulis yraa mand gociridzeze


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Whole bus fleet of Tbilisi will have this brand coloring.

Including the 144 MAN Lion's City buses which are already in service.

This is the one from that fleet.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Construction of two setion monocable gondola with 8 seater gondolas connecting Marriott Hotel on Freedom square to Sololaki Panorama and Tabori Mountain is ongoing.

Lower station on top of hotel.


----------



## Kavim91 (May 30, 2011)

Will this gondola be part of ttc? like, can I pay with the metromoney card for it?


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Kavim91 said:


> Will this gondola be part of ttc? like, can I pay with the metromoney card for it?


Part of TTC apparently it won't be but it is too early to think about payment options, we will see.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Lower cable car from Freedom Square to Sololaki




Upper cable car from Sololaki to Tabori




Location of Tabori station as well as second and third towers.




Both interchange stations in Sololaki.
Red one is the line to Freedom Square.
Yellow one to Tabori.


----------



## Kavim91 (May 30, 2011)

madloba!


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Tender for supplying 220 units 8 meter long buses, BMC Neocity 8.5 is in consideration.

Till the ond November 2019 Tbilisi will receive 220 buses*


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

_Distribution of bus models on routes:_

*(Bogdan A092 7,4m) *
*1, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 12, 13, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 80, 81, 82, 84, 86, 90, 91, 92, 94, 99, 101, 102, 103, 104, 106, 107, 108, 109, 110, 112, 121, 122, 124*

*(Bogdan A144.5 9,9m) *
*2, 3, 11, 15, 23, 25, 33, 46, 54, 55, 79, 85, 95*

*(MAN Lion's City A21 NL313 CNG 12m) *
*9, 14, 21, 24, 37, 39, 51, 61, 87, 88, 140, 150, 222*


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Today two fresh modernized trains entered service.
One 4 car trainset on first line and one 3 car trainset on second line.
Till the end of February 2 more trainsets (4 and 3 car respectively on 1 and 2 lines) will enter service.*


----------



## Jacky93 (Jun 29, 2016)

Exciting news about the proposed 'ground metro' line from Samgori to Airport and Rustavi. I wonder when construction will begin. Also wasn't clear in articles whether this would be part of existing metro, or light rail being used


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Jacky93 said:


> Exciting news about the proposed 'ground metro' line from Samgori to Airport and Rustavi. I wonder when construction will begin. Also wasn't clear in articles whether this would be part of existing metro, or light rail being used


For now it is just stupid populist bla bla bla. :bash:


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*First batch of 20 buses A47 are being delivered to Tbilisi from MAN's Starachowice factory. Overall 90 buses of this model will be delivered till the end of May.*


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## lapczynski (Oct 2, 2010)

Tramwayman said:


> *First batch of 20 buses A47 are being delivered to Tbilisi from MAN's Starachowice factory. Overall 90 buses of this model will be delivered till the end of May.*


I'm surprised why previous MAN buses are blue and new one - green. Why color of buses is not uniform?


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

lapczynski said:


> I'm surprised why previous MAN buses are blue and new one - green. Why color of buses is not uniform?


Because citizens on facebook poll have chosen green.


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Tramwayman said:


> Because citizens on facebook poll have chosen green.


Important to say that the choice was between silver and green.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

_*Tbilisi bus fleet on routes:*_

*Isuzu Novocity Life:* 4, 5, 7, 10, 12, 13, 17, 19, 27, 28, 31, 34, 36, 40, 42, 45, 48, 56, 57, 60, 62, 65, 66, 68, 73, 75, 77, 78, 80, 90, 99, 103, 106, 108, 110, 112, 122, 124.

*Man Lion's City M NL293 10,5:* 1, 25, 37, 39, 50, 55, 71, 85.

*Man Lion's City NL313 CNG:* 9, 14, 15, 21, 24, 51, 54, 61, 87, 88, 95, 140, 150.

*Bogdan A092:* 6, 8, 16, 18, 20, 22, 26, 29, 30, 32, 35, 38, 41, 43, 44, 47, 49, 52, 53, 58, 59, 63, 64, 67, 69, 72, 74, 76, 79, 81, 82, 83, 84, 86, 89, 91, 92, 94, 101, 102, 104, 121.

*Bogdan A144:* 2, 3, 11, 23, 33, 46, 70, 79.


----------



## EmoriAz96 (Sep 4, 2018)

Anymore news on the new surface metro line to the airport?


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

EmoriAz96 said:


> Anymore news on the new surface metro line to the airport?


That stupidity won't be built.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Otokar Kent C CNG 18,75 test bus for Tbilisi Transport Company.*


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Tbilisi bus fleet on routes:*

*Isuzu Novocity Life:* 4, 5, 7, 10, 12, 13, 17, 18, 19, 22, 27, 28, 29, 31, 34, 36, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 53, 56, 57, 60, 62, 65, 66, 68, 73, 75, 77, 78, 80, 89, 90, 99, 103, 106, 108, 110, 112, 122, 124.

*Man Lion's City M NL293 10,5:* 1, 25, 37, 39, 50, 55, 71, 85.

*Man Lion's City NL313 CNG:* 9, 14, 15, 21, 24, 51, 54, 61, 87, 88, 95, 140, 150.

*Bogdan A092:* 6, 8, 16, 20, 26, 30, 32, 35, 38, 43, 52, 58, 59, 63, 64, 67, 69, 72, 74, 76, 81, 82, 83, 84, 86, 91, 92, 94, 101, 102, 104, 121.

*Bogdan A144:* 2, 3, 11, 23, 33, 46, 70, 79.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

https://www.railwaypro.com/wp/tbilisi-receives-funding-for-metro-train-procurement/


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Construction of two monocable gondola lifts from Freedom Square to Sololaki Rise and from there to Tabori.*


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

35m (Piedestal) +45m (Tower)=77m


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*As MAN is not able to deliver the same amount of buses in schedule we need, Tbilisi is obliged to take BMC Procity CNG buses instead for now.* hno:


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Isuzu Novocity Life:*4, 5, 7, 10, 12, 13, 17, 18, 19, 22, 27, 28, 29, 31, 34, 36, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 53, 57, 60, 62, 65, 66, 68, 73, 75, 77, 78, 80, 87, 89, 90, 99, 103, 106, 108, 110, 112, 122, 124.

*Man Lion's City M NL293 10,5:* 1, 25, 37, 39, 50, 55, 56, 71, 85.

*Man Lion's City NL313 CNG:* 9, 11, 14, 15, 21, 24, 51, 54, 61, 88, 95, 140, 150.

*Bogdan A092:* 6, 8, 16, 20, 26, 30, 32, 35, 38, 43, 52, 58, 59, 63, 64, 67, 69, 72, 74, 76, 79, 81, 82, 83, 84, 86, 91, 92, 94, 101, 102, 104, 121.

*Bogdan A144:* 2, 3, 23, 33, 46, 70, 79.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Since 18 March 2020 all Minibus lines as well as Rike - Narikala ropeway seized operation. 
Since 31 March 2020 all Municipal Bus lines and Subway system also seized operation.









*


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)




----------

